
Notes on the Programming Language Lisp [pdf] - ingve
http://bitsavers.trailing-edge.com/pdf/mit/ai/Greenberg_Notes_on_the_Programming_Language_LISP_1978.pdf
======
jonjacky
By the same author, lots of techical details about early Emacs, Multics, and
the Arpanet:

Multics Emacs: The History, Design and Implementation by Bernard S. Greenberg
1979, 1996
[http://multicians.org/mepap.html](http://multicians.org/mepap.html)

